# Bild als Signatur



## Gott92 (28. April 2008)

Ich will eigentlich folgendes Bild als Signatur verwenden.

Dähmliche Kappe der Dummheit 


jedoch kommt dann immer eine Fehlermeldung irgendwas mit Image Tags oder sowas

bitte um hilfe

mfg: me =)


----------



## poTTo (28. April 2008)

Dähmliche Kappe der Dummheit 

geht nur so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also kein Bild möglich, da keine direkte Bilderverlinkung!

#edit#

Oder screenshot, auf abload.de o.ä hochladen und dann das img file verlinken. muss immer *.jpg, *.gif sein. Dann gehts auch.


----------



## Gott92 (28. April 2008)

aber hab schon bei anderen usern gesehen das die solche bilder als bild hatten und nicht nur als link .. 

wenn das nur n link is klickt keiner drauf und dann isses ned witzig =( ^^


----------



## poTTo (28. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*bling bling*


link:

http://www.abload.de/img/001dummheitskappeijg.jpg


----------



## Assari (28. April 2008)

deiner Rechtschreibung nach, passt diese Kappe ein wenig zu Dir!   Dähmlich xD


----------



## Gott92 (28. April 2008)

bling bling voll nice danke dir .. wenn du mir bei gelegenheit erklären könntest (schritt für schritt) was du gemacht hast wär das noch besser =) aber ich danke dir mal =)


----------



## BirKenH4ier (28. April 2008)

wer sagt das geht nicht der weis nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach das  bild kopieren auf www.abload.de hochladen den link raussuchen und einfügen fertig hoffe ich konnte helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott92 (28. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bissle muss das ja wirken oda? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich trag die tag und nahct 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (28. April 2008)

- Screenshot gemacht 
- in MS Paint eingefügt (sitz grad auf Arbeit, hab hier kein CS 3.0) 
- dann ausgeschnitten 
- und auf abload.de hochgeladen 

- den Direktlink genommen und hier per "[ img] *LINK* [ /img]" eingefügt


*edit*

na hat ja doch geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *gg*


----------



## Gott92 (28. April 2008)

jepp echt very nice danke leuteee


----------



## chopi (28. April 2008)

wenn die jetzt jemand melden würde,weil sie zu hoch ist,dann lach ich mich tot xD


----------



## Te-Rax (28. April 2008)

Gott92 schrieb:


> jepp echt very nice danke leuteee



Achso, es heißt Pickel, und nicht "Pikel" da macht der E-Kurs Gesamtschüler auf Dicke Hose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (28. April 2008)

Und bitte unterlasse es ab sofort, Beiträge zu beantworten, deine Sig sieht

a: dämlich aus
b: ist der Inhalt Schrott
und 
c: nervt es die beim Lesen immer im Gesicht zu haben.


----------



## Paladom (28. April 2008)

Mal ne Frage: Soll das "Dähmlich" darin irgendwie was von Ironie haben oder ist das dein Ernst?


----------



## Isegrim (28. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wenn die jetzt jemand melden würde,weil sie zu hoch ist,dann lach ich mich tot xD



In der Tat! :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=27100

Bitte ändere deine Signatur entsprechend, Gott92.
Im WoW-Allgemeinforum hat dieses Thema übrigens auch nix zu suchen.


----------



## Paladom (28. April 2008)

Iiiiihhh, ZAM ist bei 1&1...

Sorry for flame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (28. April 2008)

OMG LOL!

Bild auch noch zu groß xDDD



Wie verkleinert man eigtl bilder?


----------



## MadSquare (28. April 2008)

der SockelBonus muss raus. Siehe meine derzeitige signatur.


----------



## Melih (28. April 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie geht das will das auch haben mti mein rechtschreibrelict der link ist in meiner signatur drin


----------



## Drumdrum (28. April 2008)

der über mir is net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2008)

Gott92 schrieb:


> bling bling voll nice danke dir .. wenn du mir bei gelegenheit erklären könntest (schritt für schritt) was du gemacht hast wär das noch besser =) aber ich danke dir mal =)



Die Signatur ist halt nur 60 Pixel größer als sie laut Regeln sein darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

